# Made a retriever swamp stand



## mdhall (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't wanna shell out $200 for a swamp stand, so I made one out of EMT and plywood, and it folds flat for storage. I described how I made it here: http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=810

Has anyone else made one of these? I'd like to see some more homemade ones.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks awesome!!.......If you've got trees around you, take the bottom part of a tree climber, cover it with dark colored carpet, and put it on the tree and there is your dog stnad. Works really good


----------



## gsubo (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats nice there. Sure beats the 200 dollars ya gotta pay for one out of macks!


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 16, 2011)

thats nice but it doesnt look adjustable.  what if the water is deeper or shallower.  

But if you know its going to work where you are hunting then you did a great Job!  paint that baby up and go hunting!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 16, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> That looks awesome!!.......If you've got trees around you, take the bottom part of a tree climber, cover it with dark colored carpet, and put it on the tree and there is your dog stnad. Works really good



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## mdhall (Jan 16, 2011)

I already got one of those. Its an Ol' man multivision, I just use the bottom. But, there generally aren't any trees where I hunt, so I made this for those situations. You are right, it isn't adjustable. I made it to the height we usually hunt, I could've made it adjustable by allowing the braces to be longer and drilling adjustable holes, but in all reality a few inches, I can just stick more sawgrass under the legs, or push it down further in the mud. I'll sacrifice the non-adjusting for the $180 today. I hope someone with better sense can adjust this design a little and make it better. (I am going to carpet the top and paint it, but I wanted to take pictures before I painted it so you can tell how it was built)


----------



## mdhall (Jan 16, 2011)

The stand he was on in my avatar blew out of the boat on the trailer, it was PVC and really just a temporary thing my brother threw together for a next day thing. It shattered into a million pieces, but it worked good.


----------

